# 3rd Gen Maxima Rear Disc Brakes!!!



## maxima_stallion (Apr 22, 2004)

I own a 1991 Maxima GXE model with rear "drum" brakes and I want to install in it the 1992 model rear disc brakes. My car does not have ABS. Can this be esasily done if I just purchase the rear discs (with calipers and stuff) from a crashed Max at a junk yard? or do I have to modify anything (like break lines)?? is it a simple process like extracting and installing??. THANKS!!.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

writeup: http://www.mattblehm.com/faq/rear_disc_conversion.html

pics: http://www.mattblehm.com/faq/rear_disc_conversion/
that's the original swap that I did years ago.. (so far, the first one I know of period)..


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

PM Matt93SE here on NissanForums. He's got probably the most modified 3rd gen on the board, and yes he has rear disc. He also has a web site too.
www.mattblehm.com


----------

